# Could Parasphendale affinis function as a beginner species?



## Salmon (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm new to mantids, and I'm thinking about purchasing one; perhaps a Parasphendale affinis.

Now, could this be a good beginner species?

Also, I've heard that it is quite hard to breed because of the size difference between the sexes and I would like to try breeding these. How much of a problem could this pose?

And, finally: I've read they are ferocious feeders, so how much could I expect to feed my mantis/week?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 13ollox (Jun 18, 2006)

i have Parasphendale agriona . the females very active while the male just hangs about alot , the female can also be quite nasty ( has taken a swipe at my fingers and water droplets plenty of times ) but overall there a nice species to have . my 1st mantis was a Polyspilota female . now thats what you call a vicous mantis . tried to escape many times and took on everything i put in there and won . she lived very happily untill her final moult where she fell ! i would say its fine to keep this species 1st , i think breeders and experts think that newbie mantid keepers should keep away with mantids that need specialized feeding and humity and temp . but you wont have that with Parasphendale . eat anything and moult fine. just be careful not to let her appitite fool you . there very greedy and might burst from over indulging themselfs . thats the only concern ! but if you monitor this . easy as pie ! good luck

Neil


----------



## Salmon (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah, that about overfeeding is what I've heard as well.

Is it possible to give an approximation of how much they eat?


----------



## 13ollox (Jun 28, 2006)

they'll eat as much as you give them . so if they look full . dont put the extra cricket in there . wait for there abdomen to empty !

Neil


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 28, 2006)

lol i had a male P. argonina (the dumbest mantis ever :lol: ) He lived 1 and a half years :lol: He did nothing I was scared he would never die :lol:


----------



## 13ollox (Jun 28, 2006)

lmao . thats hilarious . what do you mean he did nothing ?

did he eat ?

Neil


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 28, 2006)

he would eat one time he ate 8 crix :lol: and didn't eat for like a week he would sit there all the time and stare :lol:


----------



## 13ollox (Jun 29, 2006)

:lol: and he seriously lived for 1 and a half years !!!! maybe thats why he lived so long . he forgot to die ! did you hatch him yourself ?

Neil


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 29, 2006)

:lol: I didn't hatch him i bought him a while back from Deshawn (L1 when i got him) I got 2 others with him but one died (i don't know how) and another died when i misted. And the stupid one survived :lol: always happens to me and i always get male mantids but almost never and females all my females die on me :?


----------



## 13ollox (Jun 29, 2006)

he died when you misted ? i mist mine every so often and he's fine !

:?

explain !!


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 29, 2006)

no one nymph (L1) when i first got him i misted and he was so small he drown


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 29, 2006)

P.S. the other old one lived 1year and a half the other to died at a young age but the weird old one lived to adult and never died :lol: until a few months ago :lol:


----------

